# Video Capability- Nikon D40?



## jhendrix (Apr 16, 2008)

I read somewhere that the D40 has video capability. Can anyone tell me if this is true or not? Thanks.


----------



## BradUF (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think so but I am sure someone here knows.


----------



## Dao (Apr 16, 2008)

I really do not think any of the DSLRs have video feature.


----------



## jhendrix (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Anyone have a for sure yes or no answer? 

If not, my D40 gets here tomorrow, so I can see. I cannot wait for it to get here. :smileys:


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Apr 17, 2008)

jhendrix said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Anyone have a for sure yes or no answer?
> 
> If not, my D40 gets here tomorrow, so I can see. I cannot wait for it to get here. :smileys:



It doesn't, for sure. I haven't seen a P&S digital camera with a video mode less than 15FPS, and not even the pro DSLR's have that. :greenpbl:


----------



## jhendrix (Apr 17, 2008)

royalWITHcheese2 said:


> It doesn't, for sure. I haven't seen a P&S digital camera with a video mode less than 15FPS, and not even the pro DSLR's have that. :greenpbl:


Haha, alright, thanks!


----------



## dEARlEADER (Apr 17, 2008)

the D60 has a new stop motion thing.....seems useless to me but you can string a series of photos together to make a video clip....

this may be what ur thinking of...


----------



## carlostau (Apr 17, 2008)

No vid on the D40.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 17, 2008)

Perhaps you were thinking of the Video Out port?  A close up picture of that port is available here.  

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2007_reviews/nikon_d40_pg3.html


----------



## jhendrix (Apr 17, 2008)

Well no, I had read somewhere that said "The Nikon D40 has all the goodies of a regular digital P&S camera, including video capabilities".

And on this site at the bottom it says, "With video capability".

Hmm.


----------



## Klptix17 (Apr 17, 2008)

The d40 does not have video.... has a video out so you can look at pictures on a TV.


----------



## Epidemik (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe the site confused its ability to shoot 2.5 FPS with a video mode.


----------

